

Show HN: Echoplexus – An OSS alternative to Hipchat, Flowdock, and others - arcameron
https://echoplex.us/

======
8ig8
Demo: [https://chat.echoplex.us/](https://chat.echoplex.us/)

~~~
arcameron
Thanks for this ^

Code @
[https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus)

Vision @
[https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus/issues?labels=enhancement...](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus/issues?labels=enhancement&page=1&state=open)

------
jsilence
Really nice! Kudos!

I am working in a non-technical non-profit organization and I'd love to see
something like etherpad integrated in this. No REPL, but simply only writing
texts collaboratively.

~~~
jsilence
Someone going wild on the whiteboard just DOSed my browser. :)

------
chanux
Tried on Firefox 21.0/Ubuntu and it didn't work. Works fine in Chromium.

~~~
zerd
Works on my Firefox/Ubuntu 12.04

------
tonylampada
This looks like a great project. I hope it grows and gets widely adopted.

------
laurentoget
why is this not using xmpp?

i am sure there are reasons to dislike xmpp but throwing out more than a
decade of standardization effort without even a word is a bit difficult to
understand.

~~~
arcameron
It started off as just a way to play around with socket.io, but eventually
ended up as a bit more. Can you do true anonymity with no-signups with XMPP? I
don't know a lot about it, but I'll definitely look into it!

~~~
nwmcsween
Please don't use XMPP, pick something sane if you wish to standardize.

------
arcameron
_Potentially NSFW_

~~~
frakkingcylons
Ahh the timeless warning of the Internet.

